# My first step !!!!



## manofsteel219 (Sep 23, 2014)

Wednesday is my day i take my first step.... A lil nervous ....dont have many ppl i can talk too about my journey so i came here ...Anything i should do before hand or any advise !


----------



## Morris (Sep 23, 2014)

There's no kryptonite. You'll be fine. 
Just relax and listen.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 23, 2014)

Step out in faith that your friends will take good care of you as each of us has when we started.  Step out in faith that in due time you will take good care of your friends as they start their process.  Use the nerves as a lens to focus better on the story you will experience.  It helps increase the emotional impact.


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

Everyone is nervous, I would suspect. I know I was. In fact, I still am when I take a new degree in an appendant body. Nervous mostly with anticipation. Put your faith in the Deity and trust the Brothers, they will take good care of you. Open your heart and mind, trust those who prepare and conduct you through the degree and those to come, and you'll be more than alright. Congratulations! Please let us know about your experience afterwards.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 23, 2014)

I will ...I appreciate it !


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

I also wanted to add that all fraternities are based on shared experiences, often carried out by a series of standard initiation rituals--that is, we've all walked the same path. In the case of Freemasonry, that path goes back a long, long way and the ritual and lessons contained within them have much deeper meaning than one's standard "Greek" fraternity.  While some aspects of ritual differ from Grand Lodge to Grand Lodge jurisdiction and some have changed over time in some details, remember this: you'll be going through the same process as George Washington, Benjamin Franklin, FDR, and many other famous Masons. Heed the lecture, and afterwards, ask any questions you may have. 

There is, by the way, no aspect of "hazing" what so ever in the Degrees. Be in the moment, trust, and learn. Good luck to you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2014)

Even though you are going through an entirely new experience try to pay close attention to the entire ritual. It will be of great help to you later.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 23, 2014)

Feel a hundred times better MaineMason ty for those words and encouragement from all my future Brothers....


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 23, 2014)

Breathe, listen, and enjoy.


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 23, 2014)

manofsteel219 said:


> Feel a hundred times better MaineMason ty for those words and encouragement from all my future Brothers....


BTW, the Grand Lodge of Maine recognizes PHA lodges and while our African American community is very small here (and thus our PHA community is very small as most AA folks affiliate with A.F&A.M. lodges and our constitution states that there is to be no discrimination based on race or ethnicity) you would be certainly welcome in any Lodge in Maine once you are raised to the Sublime Degree.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 24, 2014)

It went well very amazing experience....Very recieving experience from the Brothers being reborn introduced from darkness to light ...2nd best thing i ever did in life .....From the heart thank you all for your support !


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 24, 2014)

manofsteel219 said:


> It went well very amazing experience....Very recieving experience from the Brothers being reborn introduced from darkness to light ...2nd best thing i ever did in life .....From the heart thank you all for your support !


Told ya! Congratulations, Brother! Learn your proficiency though. But, to heck with that, welcome. I congratulate you and welcome you into our most august Fraternity.


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 24, 2014)

manofsteel219 said:


> It went well very amazing experience....Very recieving experience from the Brothers being reborn introduced from darkness to light ...2nd best thing i ever did in life .....From the heart thank you all for your support !


Pee Ess: PHA lodges are in full intervisitation with the Grand Lodge of Maine and if you ever find yourself up here, you are more than welcome to sit in Lodge with me once you have been Raised.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you brother


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 24, 2014)

manofsteel219 said:


> Thank you brother


Welcome, Brother. With the work you will do ahead, you will become a part of a body of men who will recognize you as a brother, your widow or orphans, without any discrimination based on color, religion (as long as you're not an atheist) political affiliation, or pretty much anything else. You'll have two more Blue Lodge degrees to go but I can welcome you into the brotherhood upon taking your initiation and as such I do, and welcome. Welcome, Brother.


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you again Brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## manofsteel219 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you Brother


----------



## nickthomp (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 15, 2014)

I went through it Oct. 4th. I wasn't nervous as much as I was ready to start my path as a mason. I trusted the men who led me in as I've trusted soldiers I served with. I felt at peace. I felt honored. NEC ASPERA TERENT. IT means" No fear on earth". it was my units motto. I try to live by it.


----------

